# Install FreeBSD7.2 on Mac mini (powerpc)



## affa_pan (Jun 17, 2009)

When I install FreeBSD 7.2 on Mac mini (PowerPC) with 320G disk.  The installer cannot find the disk. Does anyone have solutions?


----------



## affa_pan (Jul 30, 2009)

No one meet the same problem?


----------



## joel@ (Jul 30, 2009)

Try asking on the FreeBSD powerpc mailing list - freebsd-ppc@freebsd.org


----------



## notbanksy (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, I had this probelem on my G4 powerbook, and I partially solved it by booting from the Ubuntu 6.10 ppc disk and using gparted to format the disk.
Hope this helps


----------



## VictorM (Dec 28, 2009)

boot a live cd and do your partitioning outside FreeBSD. happens on the latest ICH version as well (need to configure S-ATA in compatibility mode in the BIOS settings)


----------

